
Tesla – confirmed non-working items since Oct - jijojv
https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/enhanced-ap-hw2-qa-lastest-firmware-1793-photos-notes-3102018
======
jijojv
Current confirmed non-working list on AP 2.0 ( all models since oct'16)

1\. Auto high beam dimming of the headlights

2\. Blind spot detection

3\. Auto emergency braking

4\. Lane departure warning

5\. Auto lane change

6\. Summon

7\. Auto transition to another freeway

8\. Auto freeway exit

9\. Auto wipers

10.headlight movement with steering

